# Spouse Visa vs Life Partner Permit



## SusanL (Sep 23, 2012)

Hi everyone,
As with most people on here, I am having some trouble finding the exact information I need...I am finding lots of conflicting information and would love it if you guys could give me some answers!
My situation: my boyfriend (a South African citizen) and I are currently living in Australia. We have been together in a mutually exclusive, co-habitating relationship for over 8 years. We have all the required paperwork for either a life partner permit or a spouse visa (except for the marriage certificate!) 
I am wondering what the difference is between the two (life partner permit/spouse visa), or are they actually the same thing but people keep referring to them as different names?
The other issue is being able to work when we get to South Africa. Are there different requirements/conditions between the permit and the visa. 
We have even taken two trips to HA while on holidays in RSA and can't get a straight answer!
Thanks so much, i apologise if this has already all been answered, but I couldn't seem to find the information anywhere.
Thanks so much!


----------



## LornaSA (Sep 24, 2012)

Hi

We went through this lasy year fpr my husband -a life partner permit/spouse visa is the same thing . Issued for 2 years and gives you the right to live in Sa with yoru partner. Note live not work.

We used a company to help us with the paperwork and to try to push things along and even then it took 4 months. A work permit requires a job offer and alot of companies are not prepared to wait for you to get your permit. My advice come to SA on a life partner permit - it's easier to get this outside of SA and apparently is much quicker weeks rather than months and then try your luck on the job market. We have many friends here either working without a permit or have applied and are working while waiting for the permit . A work permit can take anything up to a year normally 3-4 months .


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

I would try and apply outside of South Africa. They are so so slow if you apply in South Africa. I applied in the USA for the Life Partner. I forgot the exact time it took but I believe it was under a month. It was also during the holiday session so I think that slowed it down some. You really don't need to pay an agency. You can do it yourself. It's not that complicated just quite a bit of paper work involved.


----------



## SusanL (Sep 23, 2012)

Great thanks so much for your help! I'm slowly getting there and getting it all together. One month? Wow, that's not long at all, good work!
Thanks again


----------

